# NJ Meet Up



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

With the nice weather coming, car shows and cruise night are beginning to happen all over.

It would be nice to show up to a cruise night with a bunch of members.

Car & Truck Shows in the New Jersey Area

Everyone take a look at which nights are good for everyone to meet up.


----------

